# New Girly Ashtray and AF Hemingway



## Belligerent_Cupcake (Oct 6, 2011)

Trying out my new, super-girly ash tray with my AF Hemingway Classic Natural. :smoke:


----------



## 4pistonjosh (Nov 10, 2008)

Totally girlie. My hat goes off to you.


----------



## penguinshockey (Aug 31, 2010)

Nice! Some guys like pink too though.....

Do you regularly use a V-cut?


----------



## Belligerent_Cupcake (Oct 6, 2011)

penguinshockey said:


> Nice! Some guys like pink too though.....
> 
> Do you regularly use a V-cut?


True enough. I typically go for the punch cut (as my v-cutter isn't very sharp), but tonight it just felt right...


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

kinda feminine...I guess that OK since you're a cupcake, but I don't see how it fits with your belligerent nature???


----------



## CigarSnWhiskeY (Sep 6, 2011)

I want one!!!! lol jk but thats a nice pickup hope you enjoyed the cigar!


----------



## penguinshockey (Aug 31, 2010)

Belligerent_Cupcake said:


> True enough. I typically go for the punch cut (as my v-cutter isn't very sharp), but tonight it just felt right...


Yeah I enjoy a V-cut every once in a while but my V-cutter isn't anywhere near as sharp as my standard Palio. I will punch cut my larger ring gauge smokes so the draw is not too loose.

Where did you find that "girly" ashtray BTW.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Belligerent_Cupcake said:


> Trying out my new, super-girly ash tray with my AF Hemingway Classic Natural. :smoke:


Totally girl for sure R/G bump thanks for sharing!


----------



## priorwomanmarine (Nov 3, 2011)

Love it


----------

